# Dog days are here?



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like it to me, got up at 4:15 AM Sunday to go fishing. Had a pretty long drive to another not so secret location (the fish *do* know about this one  ). Sat boiling in the sun after getting wet from a light rain in the dark. Hot & humid, didn't see anyone catching fish either.  I got skunked, Dave managed a gar.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nows a good time to catch up on that honey-do list. We'll hit it hard in a couple of months.

Sliprig


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

if anyone has figured out how to actually hook gar with regularity and would like to share the info, we could all go catch the heck out of them. They sure are biting just about anything you throw out there right now.

--Gary


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant even catch a freaking gar right now....Better times are comming. I caught my biggest fish ever in August.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've read that you can catch gar on braided nylon rope (no hook), but have never tried.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i think i have the fix for catching gar no hook needed use whit nylon rope the kind u use for pull strings in lawnmowers tie a knot in one end then cut off about 4 inches from knot un rasvel the rope so it looks like a big hair ball tie line below knot with a sinker then fish for the toothy critters no need for hook settes just reel the fish in


----------



## winkstyle (Jun 9, 2004)

i catch gar all the time on twister tails the trick is once you feel them hit its like a lil smack stop realing then you will feel them swim off set the hook.i also sight fish for them with poppers they jump like no other.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Do not, I repeat, do not set the hook for at least a minute after they hit. If you have ever watched a gar feed, it takes them a long time to orient a bait in their mouth so they can swallow it. I have found that letting them run for even 2 minutes drastically increases hook-ups. It takes a while for them to actually eat the bait. You may get lucky and tangle up in their teeth, but I have hooked many in the mouth by letting them go for a long time. 

And they do fight well if you hook the bigger ones. Just so hard to get unhooked. Their teeth are like needles.

UFM82


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to catch a gar were is the best chances in central ohio?

I know what you mean about dog days it has been tought. I got my lights rigid up on the boat and iam going to start hunting the night time bass and seye action its alot cooler and i can go after work on 2nd shift.


----------

